

RIM to cut 2000 jobs - myth_drannon
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/rim-to-cut-about-2000-jobs/article2108435/

======
inpoortaste
wait for it...

so, i guess that means 2000 less rim jobs?

~~~
getone
hah, that was my thought exactly

